# 2/25-2/26 plowing photos



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

4:30am, 34 degrees and snow, the weather guessers were still saying it was gonna change to rain after an inch or two...I had a bad feeling at this point in the day
















I don't think it's gonna rain...























In the end it was a 24 hour work day, Some places on my route had 5" and some had 10". The rain/snow line passed back and forth a couple times through my route area. Snowblower wouldn't move it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Our weatherguy said the same thing. He must moonlight down there by you.


----------

